# First timers impression of France.



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well after seeing all the posts on here about France I decided to see what all the fuss was about.Just arrived back yesterday after 15 nights in Brittany and Normandy and wish I could have stayed longer.

The country is very motorhome friendly with aires and municipal sites everywhere.We stopped on a mixture of both,never paying more than 16 euros p/n for decent facilities,the aires are a lot cheaper of course,some are even free but they are basic.

Some sites were charging a ridiculous 6 euros p/n for a meagre 6 amp hook-up,I was pleased that my 160 watts of solar and 250A/H leisure battery bank gave me electrical independence.

I think that motorhomers are now paying for the years of cheap electric fees and the increase in power hungry fitted appliances.The site owners will claw their big electric bills back from campers somehow. 

All my worries about going on the ferry and driving on the other side of the road proved to be unfounded.

The roads are better than the UK,less crowded and a quieter surface-we could actually talk to each other without shouting,although I did see a French homme camionnette blancheman tailgating a car at speed on the motorway.

Simon satnav was a good friend,I downloaded the France steetmap view onto the tom tom before I left and it made navigating easy,this was the first time I had driven on the right in a right hand drive and it was so simple.

The only problem was when trying to overtake a slow moving tractor on a single carriageway road,you have to edge out and rely on the co-pilot to watch out for oncoming traffic. 

Supermarket shopping was easy with Carrefour and SuperU chains being popular,also plenty of Lidl shops.Diesel was more expensive at the motorway services and cheaper at the supermarkets as in the UK.The cheapest I saw was 115/litre ranging up to 130/litre.

Brittany was beautiful,we went from Carnac and Quiberon in the south up to the pink granite coast in the north.Then on to the ''must see'' Mont st Michel which was stunning when lit up at night,a real fairytale castle type structure from a Disney film.

The Normandy coast is quite spectacular and somewhat overlooked.Etretat looked wonderful on a bright sunny day,and it came as no surprise to find that Monet drew some inspiration from this area.

It was a good time of year to go with the spring flowers in bloom and the bonus of GMT+1 hour which meant it was light until 10 pm.Most of the m/homes on the road were middle aged French couples,I lost count of the Chaussons,Rapidos and Pilotes.

The quirky english custom of waving was soon dispensed with when it became clear that the French were not reciprocating,although we did get an energetic 2 handed wave and big grin from a fellow Autotrail owning brit who must have also been disillusioned with the French reaction to our waving.  

I did 1300 miles in 15 days but it didn't seem like it as the roads are so good,

We both want to go back as it is such a lovely country,but it is so huge and there is so much choice.Our French was not up to standard though,Sharon asked for a wi-fi connection and got a bottle of wine and also a starter which was a raw fish salad,which she detests :lol: 

Most of the posts on here are gushing about France and now I know why :wink: 

Must brush up the French for next year when our provisional plan is to go for a month.Will post a few more photos on this thread later when I have re-sized them.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> Well after seeing all the posts on here about France I decided to see what all the fuss was about.Just arrived back yesterday after 15 nights in Brittany and Normandy and wish I could have stayed longer.
> 
> The country is very motorhome friendly with aires and municipal sites everywhere.We stopped on a mixture of both,never paying more than 16 euros p/n for decent facilities,the aires are a lot cheaper of course,some are even free but they are basic.
> 
> ...


you just cant describe how lovely this country is and how easy the driving is we have NEVER experianced road rage from the french when we make the odd mistake


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed yourselves. It's all true what you say, and I can't wait to get back over.

Thanks particularly for the Honfleur picture - it's a magical place.

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the report, Steve.

Yes, it's a great country, and there is so much to do. We've also 'done' Brittany and Normandy (alas, not in a motorhome) and there are some really fantastic places to stay. It makes you wonder why so many people seem to be in such a rush to whizz down south.

Like you, I think electrical independence is the way to go, and having a stonking great solar panel on the roof and double leisure batteries gives you peace of mind.

We're looking forward to a brief reacquaintance with France on our way to and from Germany in a few weeks.

Gerald


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Many thanks for that feedback. We honeymooned in France 3yrs ago and going back on July 3rd for 15 days with our first motorhome  
We've been flying off to the Sun pretty regular but frequently let down by the weather anyway  So this Volcano was enough to change our lifestyle completely


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Glad you had a great time  Hopefully your excellent report will give encouragement to others to venture forth.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome back to Blighty!

Glad to hear you enjoyed your trip.
Nice photos.

We did our first trip last year and we're really looking forward to going back soon.

How did the dogs survive without their mum and dad?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Glad you had a good trip..
Think your feedback is excellant and will certainly help other first timers... 
We used to think of France as a place to drive through to get to Spain.. Each year we do a little more and love it..

The point about electric cost is very valid, it can add a lot to a stopover... If your gonna spend any money on your van then my 2 tips are Solar panel and a satnav..


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hook-up*

Glad you had a nice time wak!

France is magic, and once you get to know the french their oddiities, culture and their often bizzaire sense of humour, you soon get to like the inhabitants too.

I love France so much our friends often joke and say I must have some French blood. My Mum also had a French name, she came from Suffolk mind so maybe a french onion seller!

One thing you said...

"Some sites were charging a ridiculous 6 euros p/n for a meagre 6 amp hook-up"

We can cope quite well with 6 amps, would not say it was meagre!

™


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the report and pictures! 

We have yet to take the motorhome over and our main concerns are the dogs. Have you gone through the pet passport procedure or didn't you take them?

SWMBO feels nervous about taking the van abroad but so many UK motorhomers travel to France im sure there cant be much to get nervous about.

We have left it late to organise a full holiday over there this year but we were thinking about leaving the dogs in kennels around Dover area and travelling over to France just for a few days to get a taste for it.

Glad you had a good time.
Ian


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> How did the dogs survive without their mum and dad?


The dogs stopped in kennels for 15 days at £17 p/n :roll: and survived very well,unfortunately mum and dad missed them more than they missed mum and dad. 

When we collected them from the kennels this morning they were understandably fussy,although they both gave the staff a good lick.

This is something we need to address if we intend to go for a month.I think 2 weeks is about the longest I would like to leave them but they are good friends and so are company for each other in the kennels.

However they are restrictive in a m/home and we would have to do things differently if going for a month.So we are still undecided whether to get them both a pet passport or not. :?

Here are some more photos as promised.The aire at St Valerie en Caux is in a superb location right on the quayside with views towards the sea and harbour.

It is therefore always popular and difficult to get on,we tried but it was full so we parked up in the market place.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ian-rapido said:


> We have left it late to organise a full holiday over there this year but we were thinking about leaving the dogs in kennels around Dover area and travelling over to France just for a few days to get a taste for it.
> 
> Glad you had a good time.
> Ian


Ian,I think not,there are so many sites you will always get in somewhere,it may get busy in July and August but you will still find a site.

We did not book any sites but just went armed with the Michelin camping guide and the ''All the Aires'' book,after a few days it is so easy and quite fun not knowing where you will be the next night.

We stopped 1 or 2 nights at each site with the exception of a lovely site on the north coast where we stopped 4 nights.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

4 nights 8O which one :?:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally agree with your report of a great time, we love the place so much that we have bought a house (+ 2 1/4 acres of "grass") just South of Bergerac.

Two more weeks till we will be back there........

It is a great country for a MH - the French welcome them and even provide free parking spaces in some tourist places whereas car owners have to pay!

The roads are easy and the French drivers very considerate - try riding a push bike there and see the reaction c/w in the UK. :lol: 

See you there no doubt!

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw you must get the pet passports, it is really worth it.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Well done Steve,

As you have discovered, it soon becomes a "piece of cake". Glad to hear that you enjoyed the experience.



wakk44 said:


> It is therefore always popular and difficult to get on,we tried but it was full so we parked up in the market place.


You're right there Steve. We got there at 13.00, and only just managed to get in.
St Valerie En Caux was a bit too "cosy" for us, with hardly enough room to open a door or a window. Rita couldn't wait to get out in the morning, but we had to wait until others moved first, which goes totally against the grain for me, 8O .............but as they say, "when in Rome" etc. We are the fourth MH up, in the image below, (bikes on).

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

*France Touring*



> Most of the m/homes on the road were middle aged French couples,I lost count of the Chaussons,Rapidos and Pilotes.
> 
> The quirky english custom of waving was soon dispensed with when it became clear that the French were not reciprocating,although we did get an energetic 2 handed wave and big grin from a fellow Autotrail owning brit who must have also been disillusioned with the French reaction to our waving.


This Easter we spent 15 days travelling down through France to the South coast. Regarding the lack of waving ......well we found the total reverse to what you found. On Easter saturday when (and I am not exaggerating!!) what seemed that every tenth vehicle on the road was a MH nearly every one waved at us! It might be that we were driving a Rapido mind you....not an Autotrail!! The only MH make that were a "little stuck up" over there were German and French driven Hymers.

Yes this was our 25th visit to France and we still wonder at the change in scenery and thing to do and visit while on holiday.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> 4 nights 8O which one :?:


>> Here << - if my guess is correct?

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > 4 nights 8O which one :?:
> ...


Your guess is correct Dave,an excellent well run site in a superb location for 16 Euros p/n with electric.

We only intended to stop 1 or 2 nights at one place but this one was so good we reverted to tuggers and stopped for 4 !!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We've just returned from our first trip to France in a MH and we've thoroughly enjoyed the experience - looking to book again asap.
We took our dog and there are plus points and minus points with taking him.

Plus - you know he's happy, healthy and not moping in kennels.
Not having the cost of kennels. He's eating as normal and not being fed 'kennel' food. He gets even more excercise than at home.

Minus - initial cost of Passport. Eurotunnel single charge of £30 to transport him to France. Vet fees to return him to the UK. It can be awkward to leave him for long if you want, for instance, to go for an evening meal. He will always seem to be under your feet in the MH - especially if the weather isn't very good. 
But we were glad we took him and will take him again.
Waving - we waved almost everytime we passed another MH but found we got less response from other drivers if the sun wasn't shining!.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

The first French motorhome we waved at answered with a frantic up and down wave to warn us of a Gendarme speed trap lurking around the bend. This is a French pastime, flashing headlights mean the same thing.

We like France so much that we're shortly off to live there. Sadly, on present planning, the motorhome which led us to our new life won't be coming with us

The £30 fee for your pet is to bring it back, the outward trip is free!

OK, I'll get me coat (or should that be anorak).


----------



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

Fully agree with all your comments about driving in France. Just got back from a trip that involved sailing to Rotterdam, driving through Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Switzerland, France, Belgium and then back to Rotterdam. I too have never driven any sort of distance on the continent and was nervous about it but it was OK. In fact I was more at risk of doing something stupid when I returned to UK. I got used to km as well and it seemed easier to work in these units (they certainly ticked by very quickly between destinations)

It was noticable driving along A6 in Lancashire yesterday the over crowded roads over here (but I guess I'm part of that problem). Like you say the road surfaces over there are generally better especially on the autoroutes (the M62 seemed really loud). The drivers are more patient and seem more accepting of vehicles other than cars. The site we stayed at near Paris was very good and the electric only tripped once when another motorhome user decided to plug his MH into our bollard after tripping his own (can you guess which country he was from!). He then moved onto another bollard after ours and blew that one as well.

Belgium roads were pretty poor. Belgium drivers were worst. Swiss roads were probably better than any of others (they are a nation of moles I think - the number and length of tunnels were something else). Swiss drivers are most pedestrian friendly.


----------



## voltar (Jul 24, 2009)

*i mmmmmmmmmmmmmm hear at last no stopping me now*


----------



## voltar (Jul 24, 2009)

*member at last*

i steve sorry i jumped on the end of your messages; but just trying site out as i was not sure how to get to you ,getting ready 4 the big day sat regards dave


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

wonderful country to visit in a mh even better if you have an acsi card for out of season touring 11 13 or 15 euros a night brilliant value and you will be alongside people paying 50% more for the same facilities


----------

